# 536.918401 8hp 26" snowblower Transmission fluid



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2018)

Have 1980's snowblower, leaking tranny fluid want to know what oil to put in. Transmission part number 794279 or 143.746. there is a plug on the tranny so I figured I can fill it, but don't know how much or how full tranny should be, or what kind of grease /oil or whatever goes in the tranny.
Thanks


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

"00" (Zero-zero) grease is what Donyboy recommends.
The part about the grease begins around the 2:00 mark on the video...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2018)

It's not the auger grease it's the transmission that drives the rear wheels


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> It's not the auger grease it's the transmission that drives the rear wheels


Liquid Wrench chain lube and white grease...


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

What make and model is this, is it a tracked machine or wheeled, A LOT of different variants so many may not know what you have and most blowers do not have a transmission that takes fluid so if yours does the model will help us as just the numbers brings up a LOT of different models.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I assume this unit has the Tecumseh Peerless transmission. Unless something has happened to it, it's a sealed unit and typically does not need to be touched. Given that, I have seen this before: https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...misoh4zoxz2qiv27bach3mzw_seaqyasabeglh1vd_bwe
Haven't used it so know nothing further on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2018)

I believe it is a Tecumseh Peerless transmission, the snowblower is a Sears p/n 536.91840, 8hp 26" 
Has 2 wheels with a tranny, 5 forward 1 reverse.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

have you lost much lubricant or just a drop or two? The manuals show the internals but no way to service the unit. If it hasn't lost much, I'd tighten up the case bolts and see if it still leaks or not.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2018)

The shafts seals are leaking a little for years, under stress the tranny makes noises, so I wanted to "top it off" since it's really old. I looked at it today a few parts to move and I can get to the plug and add some grease/oil thanks for finding the oil/grease


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Here's a tip. If you find a correct era Craftsman parts machine, any parts machine with the Tecumseh Peerless transmission, it should swap out with a couple of caveats. There are anywhere from 3-5 gears transmissions but the physical dimensions are the same. There are 2 different diameter of input shafts so pulleys may need to be changed. Even if the mounts were damaged in the past, there are ways to repair that.


I've swapped a few of them over the years, usually to add more gears to a blower. Other than noted, no issues encountered.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2018)

I brought back a old post, tranny leaks a lil and now that I am fixing my impeller and have snow blower in pieces, can anyone tell me how to add the peerless tranny fluid in this peerless transmission and how much?
do i just remove #44 and add fluid? Is the a plug to remove and fill till fluid spills out?
thanks


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

From the looks of it, put it into the service position and pull the plug (44) and you should be able to fill it. There's no dipstick, but I think if you get it close to being full it should be ok. Of all the ones I've had, I've never had a reason to crack one open.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2018)

So, after unbolting alot of the transmission, I was able to add the transmission Grease.
Transmission seems sluggish with the grease, but quieter.
Also had some heavy wet snow only 3 inches, but the snowblower threw the sludge in 1st and 2nd gear, but when i tried 3rd gear with little wet snow the snowblower would not drive, the motor never lost its speed but the wheels stopped turning.
Later same day, got colder and in 3rd gear snowblower was able to throw snow that had less water.
So i am wondering do i have too much peerless tranny grease in the transmission (i added maybe 8 oz, tough to squeeze that grease out if bottle). I just kept squeezing some grease to cover the gears as i spun the wheels by hand the gears pulled the grease into 1/2 of the transmission.
No way of removing the fill plug once tranny is installed.

You cant check the level of the grease while snowblower is not in service position.
There is a allen head threaded screw that leads to the transmission fill plug, I am wondering if that is the overfill drain i am looking for because it the run position it faces vertically down. #40 in tranny drawing

Any thoughts?


----------

